# Coach background checks



## Nagini (Dec 7, 2018)

I am new here and read some post but joined just to ask about coach vackgbackg checks.  I saw the question in a San Diego soccer group I am in but none of the answers agree.

The question(s) is

"Are all coaches background checked or just those who coach Presidio? Coaches at camps? Are people allowed to coach if they have things on record related to donestic violence or fights? Or are teams only concerned with kid stuff?" (I assume this means pedophile related)

I condensed and paraphrased a llittl.  Does any one know exactly which coaches get background checks and what the background check is looking for?  What will prevent someone from passing?


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Dec 7, 2018)

cqnt get a cal south card as an adult without going through DOJ. Coaches,managers,admins,refs all same process. Doesn’t mean a club won’t have people working camps without a card. Also doesn’t mean a person can not be indicated in a criminal act after getting a bg check done.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Dec 7, 2018)

https://www.bsis.ca.gov/forms_pubs/livescan/


----------



## Soccer43 (Dec 8, 2018)

are the coaches now getting firearm permits also?  boy parents are getting more on edge I guess


----------



## Nagini (Dec 8, 2018)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> https://www.bsis.ca.gov/forms_pubs/livescan/


Thank you. That was helpful and quite informative. 

Is there an explanation somewhere of what items found in a livescan would prohibit a person from being approved for a Calsouth ID? Are Coaches required to resubmit to the livescan every few years, or is this a one time requirement?


----------



## espola (Dec 8, 2018)

Nagini said:


> Thank you. That was helpful and quite informative.
> 
> Is there an explanation somewhere of what items found in a livescan would prohibit a person from being approved for a Calsouth ID? Are Coaches required to resubmit to the livescan every few years, or is this a one time requirement?


Looks like "detrimental to the welfare of youth players" is the criterion.  A background check looks for past items, and then it is triggered by "becomes involved".

3.4.3.1. Suspension Because of Litigation 
Any person participating in any sanctioned or sponsored program of Cal South who becomes involved as a defendant in litigation detrimental to the welfare of youth players or litigation based on activities detrimental to the welfare of youth players, shall be suspended by Cal South from all soccer-related activities until the completion of the litigation. The status of the person shall be reviewed by Cal South at the completion of the litigation. Matters detrimental to the welfare of youth players shall include crimes of moral turpitude and felonies. The person has the right to appeal whether the matter which is the substance of the accusation, if true, is detrimental to the welfare of youth players.

https://media.calsouth.com/data/Downloads/About_Us/08.2013CalSouthRulesandRegulations.pdf?rev=CA0E

See also Section 6 Risk Management, which goes on for several pages and includes this --

6.3.5.3. The following grounds may result in exclusion from serving as a Program Administrator: 
6.3.5.3.1. Any arrest or conviction for a crime of violence, a crime against a person, a crime against property, or a felony. (Effective March 7, 1999) (Revised February 5, 2005) 
6.3.5.3.2. Any report of child abuse appearing on the Child Abuse Index. 
6.3.5.3.3. Any record of sexual offense and/or sexual misconduct. 
6.3.5.3.4. Use of/or conviction for use of illegal drugs. 
6.3.5.3.5. Becoming the subject of a Domestic Violence Protection Act Order. 
6.3.5.3.6. Documented history of alcohol abuse (DUI'S etc.) 
6.3.5.3.7. Intentionally falsifying of information (Cal South Rule 2.3.7) (Revised February 5, 2005) 
6.3.5.3.8. Refusal to fully complete the Administrator Disclosure Form. (Revised February 5, 2005) 
6.3.5.3.9. Refusal to submit fingerprints when required to under this document.


----------



## timbuck (Dec 8, 2018)

Now that marijuana is legal in CA (but not federally) where does that land with regard to “illegal drugs”?


----------



## Nagini (Dec 8, 2018)

espola said:


> Looks like "detrimental to the welfare of youth players" is the criterion.  A background check looks for past items, and then it is triggered by "becomes involved".
> 
> 3.4.3.1. Suspension Because of Litigation
> Any person participating in any sanctioned or sponsored program of Cal South who becomes involved as a defendant in litigation detrimental to the welfare of youth players or litigation based on activities detrimental to the welfare of youth players, shall be suspended by Cal South from all soccer-related activities until the completion of the litigation. The status of the person shall be reviewed by Cal South at the completion of the litigation. Matters detrimental to the welfare of youth players shall include crimes of moral turpitude and felonies. The person has the right to appeal whether the matter which is the substance of the accusation, if true, is detrimental to the welfare of youth players.
> ...


Thank you Espola.  I'll read the libks and hope it is clear. The answers on the original thread seemed very vague and even contradicting.  I watched hoping one of the many coaches or club presidents would post an answer with links, but a week passed with nothing. Glad to see this forum is more informative.


----------



## monsteraddict (Dec 8, 2018)

Nagini said:


> I saw the question in a San Diego soccer group I am in but none of the answers agree.


What’s the link/website for the San Diego soccer group you’re in? I didn’t realize there’s one specific to San Diego....


----------



## espola (Dec 8, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Now that marijuana is legal in CA (but not federally) where does that land with regard to “illegal drugs”?


It would be interesting to see that point pressed.  If busted for personal possession 10 years ago that would be legal now, does that still count to Cal South and any club where he wants to work?


----------



## Nagini (Dec 8, 2018)

monsteraddict said:


> What’s the link/website for the San Diego soccer group you’re in? I didn’t realize there’s one specific to San Diego....


It is a Facebook group and I don't know how to get the group link from the app.  Here is the link to the post.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/SDSOCCERPLAYERS/permalink/2013512082076117/

It should take you to the group, San Diego Soccer Players.  I have seen parents in there.  The most active members are club presidents and coaches.


----------



## Toch (Dec 8, 2018)

Nagini said:


> Thank you. That was helpful and quite informative.
> 
> Is there an explanation somewhere of what items found in a livescan would prohibit a person from being approved for a Calsouth ID? Are Coaches required to resubmit to the livescan every few years, or is this a one time requirement?


If you have anything on your record which you were accused of putting any kid in danger or you did any kind of harm to a minor. Anyone who has molested a child should just shoot themselves anyway.


----------



## str8baller (Dec 12, 2018)

Most of these background checks are superficial at best, allowing all kinds of riff raff in.  It's pretty sad.


----------



## Nagini (Dec 12, 2018)

str8baller said:


> Most of these background checks are superficial at best, allowing all kinds of riff raff in.  It's pretty sad.


How so?


----------



## timbuck (Dec 12, 2018)

Now that marijuana is legal in CA (but not federally) where does that land with regard to “illegal drugs”?



espola said:


> It would be interesting to see that point pressed.  If busted for personal possession 10 years ago that would be legal now, does that still count to Cal South and any club where he wants to work?


And now that it is legal - How would you feel about your coach if they were frequent users?  What if they smelled like it during practice or games?  What if you saw them outside of practice and they smelled like it or looked like they had recently smoked/vaped/eaten/etc?

I am a bit torn on how I'd feel about this.  If I equate it to drinking, then I'm fine if you drink alcohol. -  Just don't show up drunk or smelling like booze during practice and games.  If I see you at a Galaxy game and you have had too much to drink -  I'd be ok with it.

I'm still baffled that weed is legal.


----------



## focomoso (Dec 12, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Now that marijuana is legal in CA (but not federally) where does that land with regard to “illegal drugs”?
> 
> And now that it is legal - How would you feel about your coach if they were frequent users?  What if they smelled like it during practice or games?  What if you saw them outside of practice and they smelled like it or looked like they had recently smoked/vaped/eaten/etc?
> 
> ...


Put it this way, I'd much rather my kid's coach be a frequent user of weed than alcohol.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Dec 12, 2018)

focomoso said:


> Put it this way, I'd much rather my kid's coach be a frequent user of weed than alcohol.


cant stand the smell of weed but has its medicinal value. shouldnt be boozed up or leafed up when driving or dealing with kids. to me weed and booze in the same category. just be a professional


----------



## espola (Dec 12, 2018)

timbuck said:


> Now that marijuana is legal in CA (but not federally) where does that land with regard to “illegal drugs”?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Back in the good old days I would sometimes go out for drinks with the kid's coach when we were staying out of town for a tournament.  

The well-regulated weed we have now is less harmful to the body than anything with alcohol in it.  If you avoid smoking it, and instead eat brownies or chocolate bars, you can also avoid the implications of smoke in the lungs.


----------



## Soccer43 (Dec 13, 2018)

just curious if any of you have looked at the latest scientific research on marijuana and effects on teenage brain development.  Your attitudes would change....


----------



## focomoso (Dec 13, 2018)

Soccer43 said:


> just curious if any of you have looked at the latest scientific research on marijuana and effects on teenage brain development.  Your attitudes would change....


We're not talking about teenagers here. We're talking about adults. Both alcohol and marijuana are bad for developing brains, but no one's advocating that kids use it. The issue on this forum is whether we as parents should be concerned about a youth soccer coach who uses marijuana - not a profession that requires a particularly sharp memory or high IQ (no offense). We've had coaches which alcohol issues that affect their ability to show up and their mood when they do. Again, I'd much rather my kid play for someone who uses marijuana than alcohol.


----------



## foreveryoung (Dec 13, 2018)

Coaches (like any adults that work with children) are subject to Live Scan, definitely one of the most thorough types of background checks available as it is administered by the DOJ and requires fingerprinting.  But most importantly if offers continuous monitoring.  So unlike most employer background checks, the Live Scan will notify an employer of an arrest (for anything: warrant, DUI, possession, robbery, etc.), as long as the coach stays employed with the club.  

And don't get me started on alcohol...  The only drug that you have to explain why you AREN'T using it.  I'm not advocating dependency on anything the but the social acceptance of alcohol makes it much more dangerous for our kids than anything else.   Not to mention that it is highly linked to violence and abuse against people.  To compare alcohol  to marijuana from a statistic standpoint of consequences is just not a good argument.  
https://www.addictioncenter.com/community/why-alcohol-is-the-deadliest-drug/

*The Deadliest Drug*
Alcohol is the most socially acceptable drug on the market and the most easily accessible. Even with this knowledge, the general public still has a tendency to believe alcohol is ok, not dangerous, and an acceptable form of relaxation. Science tells us something different. Alcohol is the deadliest drug of all. Let’s look at why this is true.

*Alcohol kills more people than all other drugs combined.*
Alcohol is the third leading preventable cause of death in the U.S.


----------



## Soccer43 (Dec 13, 2018)

I am not a supporter of alcohol and certainly know the damage it causes.  My comment was about the casual attitude that most seem to have about marijuana and the misinformation about it.


----------



## espola (Dec 14, 2018)

Soccer43 said:


> I am not a supporter of alcohol and certainly know the damage it causes.  My comment was about the casual attitude that most seem to have about marijuana and the misinformation about it.


Was some "misinformation" posted here in this thread?


----------



## Nagini (Dec 14, 2018)

Thanks everyone for your opinions.  I am finding it all very and interesting and informative.


----------



## Soccer43 (Dec 15, 2018)

espola said:


> Was some "misinformation" posted here in this thread?


“The well-regulated weed we have now is less harmful to the body than anything with alcohol in it.”
The higher concentrations of THC (1% in the 70's vs 13%-30% now) and the edibles that delay activation in the body create more risk for overdose.  Also, there is not a standard regulation of content in marijuana products 

“I'd much rather my kid play for someone who uses marijuana than alcohol” (implying it is better and safer)
both drugs can cause mood changes, alterations in judgment, reaction times, etc - and there is no test to determine that one is too high to drive

“Both alcohol and marijuana are bad for developing brains”
The concurrent and lasting effects of adolescent cannabis use can be observed on important cognitive functions and appear to be more pronounced than those observed for alcohol.  American Journal of Psychiatry (https://ajp.psychiatryonline.org/doi/10.1176/appi.ajp.2018.18020202)


----------



## Soccer43 (Dec 15, 2018)

back to the original topic of background  checks.... what might be more important than how often a background check is done or what it looks for is parents remaining actively involved and observant of coaches behaviors.  Many coaches and clubs create a culture that coaches have ultimate control over your minor child,  parents are considered a nuisance, and that coaches can and should communicate privately with your DD's.  Having a system where coaches privately text or call your DD's outside of practice and games leads to opportunities for coaches that have poor boundaries and nefarious behaviors


----------



## espola (Dec 15, 2018)

Soccer43 said:


> “The well-regulated weed we have now is less harmful to the body than anything with alcohol in it.”
> The higher concentrations of THC (1% in the 70's vs 13%-30% now) and the edibles that delay activation in the body create more risk for overdose.  Also, there is not a standard regulation of content in marijuana products
> 
> “I'd much rather my kid play for someone who uses marijuana than alcohol” (implying it is better and safer)
> ...


Item 1:  The edibles available today are tested and labeled for THC content.  That is old technology.

Item 2:  "I'd much rather..." is an opinion.

Item 3:  We were discussing adult use.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Dec 15, 2018)

espola said:


> Item 1:  The edibles available today are tested and labeled for THC content.  That is old technology.
> 
> Item 2:  "I'd much rather..." is an opinion.
> 
> Item 3:  We were discussing adult use.


#4 non so such thing as an OD of weed

Edibles packaging/testing have only recently been more stringent - still have some shops selling things that aren’t regulated. Packaging has become really strict - which is a good thing. Edibles in some forms still shouldn’t be on the shelf, IMO.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Dec 15, 2018)

It shouldn’t have to be said, don’t be high or drunk around kids


----------



## Soccer43 (Dec 16, 2018)

Not_that_Serious said:


> #4 non so such thing as an OD of weed
> 
> Edibles packaging/testing have only recently been more stringent - still have some shops selling things that aren’t regulated. Packaging has become really strict - which is a good thing. Edibles in some forms still shouldn’t be on the shelf, IMO.


Yes, you can OD on cannabis..... since you aren't aware of that here is an article so you know how to recognize the signs and what to do.  Overdose does not mean you die  ("In general, an illicit drug overdose can be defined as a drug dose that is large enough to be toxic.  It can be fatal or nonfatal, depending on the amount of drug or combinations of drugs consumed. " definition from U of Arizona)


https://www.ctvnews.ca/health/how-to-spot-a-cannabis-overdose-1.4083841


----------



## Soccer43 (Dec 16, 2018)

espola said:


> Item 1:  The edibles available today are tested and labeled for THC content.  That is old technology.
> 
> Item 2:  "I'd much rather..." is an opinion.
> 
> Item 3:  We were discussing adult use.


yes but I was responding to this:  "Both alcohol and marijuana are bad for developing brains"  you asked what misinformation was in this thread and I gave you a research study that said "Cannabis use, but not alcohol consumption, showed lagged (neurotoxic) effects on inhibitory control and working memory and concurrent effects on delayed memory recall and perceptual reasoning (with some evidence of developmental sensitivity). Cannabis effects were independent of any alcohol effects."  so they are not the same in impacting brain development.


----------



## espola (Dec 16, 2018)

Soccer43 said:


> yes but I was responding to this:  "Both alcohol and marijuana are bad for developing brains"  you asked what misinformation was in this thread and I gave you a research study that said "Cannabis use, but not alcohol consumption, showed lagged (neurotoxic) effects on inhibitory control and working memory and concurrent effects on delayed memory recall and perceptual reasoning (with some evidence of developmental sensitivity). Cannabis effects were independent of any alcohol effects."  so they are not the same in impacting brain development.


Alcohol is not bad for developing brains?  Or are you just putting up strawmen to argue against?


----------



## Soccer43 (Dec 16, 2018)

alcohol isn't great for a teenager's developing  brain either but most of the research indicates this impact is from regular excessive/binge drinking not intermittent or causal drinking.  Also, the damage done by marijuana is different and more impacting.  

As I said, I am not a fan of either but there are more myths about marijuana that cause most to be very casual and accepting of marijuana use as if it is better.


----------



## espola (Dec 16, 2018)

Soccer43 said:


> alcohol isn't great for a teenager's developing  brain either but most of the research indicates this impact is from regular excessive/binge drinking not intermittent or causal drinking.  Also, the damage done by marijuana is different and more impacting.
> 
> As I said, I am not a fan of either but there are more myths about marijuana that cause most to be very casual and accepting of marijuana use as if it is better.


What myths?


----------



## Soccer43 (Dec 17, 2018)

marijuana is better for you than alcohol;
marijuana is healthy because it is a plant, not a drug
you can't OD on marijuana, 
marijuana is not addictive, 
marijuana isn't as bad as cigarettes, 
marijuana is harmless, 
driving high is not as bad as driving drunk, 
marijuana reduces stress and anxiety
marijuana makes smokers less aggressive


----------



## Nagini (Dec 17, 2018)

Soccer43 said:


> marijuana is better for you than alcohol;
> marijuana is healthy because it is a plant, not a drug
> you can't OD on marijuana,
> marijuana is not addictive,
> ...


Where did you get this information?  Do you have research that backs it up? I have never seen a study that makes it seem that driving while high on weed is not as bad as alcohol.


----------



## jpeter (Dec 17, 2018)

Nagini said:


> Where did you get this information?  Do you have research that backs it up? I have never seen a study that makes it seem that driving while high on weed is not as bad as alcohol.


Driving under the influence of certain amounts is not good for either but alcohol does cause more serious accidents statistically,  however cannabis can make drivers too high to be safe.  What's too high?  Your results may vary

https://www.10news.com/news/uc-san-diego-simulator-tests-cannabis-users-on-the-road






Now hemp that you can also extract CBD out of has been declassified by the feds so that's good for the medical community.


----------



## espola (Dec 17, 2018)

Soccer43 said:


> marijuana is better for you than alcohol;
> marijuana is healthy because it is a plant, not a drug
> you can't OD on marijuana,
> marijuana is not addictive,
> ...


Not all of those "myths" are untrue.


----------



## Nagini (Dec 17, 2018)

jpeter said:


> Driving under the influence of certain amounts is not good for either but alcohol does cause more serious accidents statistically,  however cannabis can make drivers too high to be safe.  What's too high?  Your results may vary
> 
> https://www.10news.com/news/uc-san-diego-simulator-tests-cannabis-users-on-the-road
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## focomoso (Dec 17, 2018)

Soccer43 said:


> “I'd much rather my kid play for someone who uses marijuana than alcohol” (implying it is better and safer)
> both drugs can cause mood changes, alterations in judgment, reaction times, etc - and there is no test to determine that one is too high to drive
> 
> “Both alcohol and marijuana are bad for developing brains”
> The concurrent and lasting effects of adolescent cannabis use can be observed on important cognitive functions and appear to be more pronounced than those observed for alcohol.  American Journal of Psychiatry (https://ajp.psychiatryonline.org/doi/10.1176/appi.ajp.2018.18020202)


Both of these statements (by me) are true and backed up by the data that @Soccer43 has provided.


----------



## Soccer43 (Dec 17, 2018)

Nagini said:


> Where did you get this information?  Do you have research that backs it up? I have never seen a study that makes it seem that driving while high on weed is not as bad as alcohol.


I don't understand your question.  A poster asked me what myths there are about marijuana - that list is many of the myths that people believe (Merriam Webster dictionary definition of myth:  an unfounded or false notion )


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Dec 17, 2018)

Soccer43 said:


> Yes, you can OD on cannabis..... since you aren't aware of that here is an article so you know how to recognize the signs and what to do.  Overdose does not mean you die  ("In general, an illicit drug overdose can be defined as a drug dose that is large enough to be toxic.  It can be fatal or nonfatal, depending on the amount of drug or combinations of drugs consumed. " definition from U of Arizona)
> 
> 
> https://www.ctvnews.ca/health/how-to-spot-a-cannabis-overdose-1.4083841


a
Non-fatal OD of Cannabis is very controversial - even when you talk to conservative doctors. I’m a conservative person and side on data - data on this is loose to say the least. The first fatal cannabis OD have to be retracted due to drs jumping the gun to be the first to claim cannabis OD. Still not smart for someone to smoke a bunch of weed if you have a heart condition. I’m not a fan of  rec weed use but also not a fan of a lot of other substance abuse - especially when you add children to the convo. This convo without going into vaping and that industry. At least we are are here discussing it and getting various points of views. Full disclosure, my immediate family and some of my friends are in the marijuana industry and I’m often sent info to review - mainly anything technically or medically wordy. Some folks are real gung-ho/cheerleady about weed use and some folks are real “it’s evil” - think a moderate’s point of view help filter a lot of possible bad emotional decisions. I’ve researched and ventured into medical applications but the current marijuana industry is like our club system - have to pay-to-play and good amount of talent/ideas are priced out. Medical aspects pro/con really could have its own thread in off-topic


----------



## outside! (Dec 17, 2018)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Medical aspects pro/con really could have its own thread in off-topic


----------



## Nagini (Dec 17, 2018)

Soccer43 said:


> I don't understand your question.  A poster asked me what myths there are about marijuana - that list is many of the myths that people believe (Merriam Webster dictionary definition of myth:  an unfounded or false notion )


I was just curious where you learned those things.  For example, did you read it in a medical journal or a news article.  The question was more put of interest than anything.


----------



## espola (Dec 17, 2018)

Soccer43 said:


> I don't understand your question.  A poster asked me what myths there are about marijuana - that list is many of the myths that people believe (Merriam Webster dictionary definition of myth:  an unfounded or false notion )


And you failed.


----------



## Soccer43 (Dec 17, 2018)

You all can figure it out yourselves.  My knowledge is science and research based but I agree with the other posters that ilthis has gone off topic and actually have become bored with the conversation .


----------



## espola (Dec 17, 2018)

Soccer43 said:


> My knowledge is science and research based


That's pretty funny.


----------

